

Dissecting Google thumbnails - cjoudrey
http://blog.ht4.ca/2011/03/23/disecting-google-thumbnails

======
CWIZO
"The thumbnails are sent with a expiry time of 1 day from a server running
snapshot_btfe. No surprise there."

I couldn't find what "snapshot_btfe" is. Can somebody explain it to me please?

~~~
cjoudrey
I'm assuming it's the codename of their custom built thumbnail server.

------
bonch
"Gorgeous?"

